# Fires are bad news! (Motorcycle)



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 25, 2007)

Quite by accident today I found out the bike shop that has been building my custom motorcycle since early in March burnt to the ground. Check it out at http://www.capitalnews9.com/content/top_stories/default.asp?ArID=223349 They even have a video of it on that page. I've been trying to reach the owners all afternoon. Finally, I got a cell phone # from their painter. The metal pieces for my bike are currently 3/4 painted at another location. My wife finally got a hold of them and my bike was the first one to be pulled out of the burning building. Still, there was plenty of damage. All the parts including a custom stitched seat that were not yet on the bike burned to a crisp. Even the frame may have been ruined. As I understand it, the owners of the shop can't even clean the soot off of anything until next week when the insurance adjusters get there. I was hoping to get my long over due bike within the next month. I'm sad, but I can't imagine how the owners of the shop feel. I just hope they can rebuild.


----------



## Candace (Oct 25, 2007)

Ack!


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2007)

im sure things will turn out ok. keep us posted


----------



## Chien (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that, these fires are really messing things up over here. But things could be worse, my friend's childhood home burnt to the ground.


----------



## bwester (Oct 26, 2007)

that sucks!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 26, 2007)

That's a bummer!


----------



## Heather (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh my god! You never know how one of these incidents might affect you huh? Sorry for your loss but at least the had the thought to pull yours first!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2007)

That's a bummer. The owners must feel terrible, also.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 26, 2007)

Trying to look at the bright side. One of the hardest parts of this build was nailing the painter down. He goes to all the motorcycle events around the U.S. to do pin striping. Lots of cash money there. The front and rear fender as well as gas tank and oil tank where at the painters shop. The painter has been working over a month just on 3 of the 4 pieces. If they had been on the motorcycle it would have had to be redone.


----------



## Heather (Oct 26, 2007)

Bob in Albany said:


> Trying to look at the bright side. One of the hardest parts of this build was nailing the painter down. He goes to all the motorcycle events around the U.S. to do pin striping. Lots of cash money there. The front and rear fender as well as gas tank and oil tank where at the painters shop. The painter has been working over a month just on 3 of the 4 pieces. If they had been on the motorcycle it would have had to be redone.




You should grow orchids. oke:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 27, 2007)

Like I don't grow orchids. Just received 3 vandas from Florida yesterday. Shhhh, don't tell anyone I don't grow just paphs. It's just I can't live forever and my wife and I decided we can't take it with us. The bike is strictly for me. It was built with a single seat. No riders, EVER. I don't plan on killing anyone but if I do it will only be myself. Donna isn't crazy about the whole thing. She just says if I kill myself she'll never talk to me again. Actually, that is indeed true.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 27, 2007)

Bob,

Sorry to hear that! You're right, there's not much you can do about it so you might as well go with the flow. Anyway, there'll be snow on the ground soon, so no rush 'til spring.  Cheers. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2007)

Bummer! Hopefully the shop has insurance to cover any repairs needed. I'm worrying about my vette now!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 28, 2007)

I've paid for about 90% of the bike yet haven't taken possession. I can't see any reason why that they wouldn't be 100% responsible for everything. Time will tell.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2007)

Good luck, but will you want the bike after fire damage?


----------



## Gideon (Oct 28, 2007)

Such a pity when something like this happens, we had a fire at our Motorcycle shop a few years back and we are still trying to recover from it...come to think about it, it is was the second fire, the first was caused by a police vehicle catching fire at the muffler shop next door...


----------

